# midi keyboard nimmt doppelt auf!



## j-damn (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab nen Midi-Keyboard (S-3000) und nehme damit meine Beats auf. 
Doch wenn ich zum Beispiel bei Reason aufnehme nimmt er die Töne doppelt auf und ich muss dann immer die doppelten manuell raus löschen. Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte? Danke im Voraus...


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2008)

Um Hardware als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen : Wie hast Du die MIDI-Kabel angeschlossen ? Beide oder nur MidiOut vom Keyboard zum MidiIn des Rechners ?

mfg chmee


----------



## j-damn (21. Dezember 2008)

Keyboard: Midi Out
Rechner: Midi In

Mehr nicht... Also nur ein Kabel...


----------

